# Today's the day...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Car is masked, clean, and I'm waiting right now for the induction period on the sealer so I can start applying it.

With a little luck and the Lord willin', today's the last day anyone will see this GTO "nekkid". arty:


Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck Bear! If you have any energy left, let us know how you did!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sealer's on. I've got some ooops spots to fix but nothing that's too bad, I don't think. One small run on the passenger door by the A-pillar, one spot where the hose got into it and another where a big ol' sweat drop landed on the trunk lid right at the edge of my spray pattern - argh! Mostly ok I think. I'm going to give it an hour or so and see if I can gently wet sand those spots out so I can continue with color.

I keep telling myself not to expect perfection on my first paint job, otherwise I'm never going to get this thing done.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep at it man, you will get r done. You did pick one of the hardest colors to get right, so give yourself some slack. Remember that you are going to have a grin on your face that can't be slapped off when your done.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You ran the sealer? Good luck with the paint, you can always cut and buff.. It should go good. And you can always sand and redo, hopefully you went non metallic paint. Wear a do rag to catch the sweat, I have sweated on a couple cars myself, not fun..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, I did. I was trying to make sure it got down the A-pillar behind the door and tarried just a tad bit too long. 

Everything's fixed though, and the first coat of color is on with nary a mistake nor a run. I bought some "coverage" tape that has a checkerboard pattern on it you can use to tell when you've got hiding. One coat darn near did it, and I wasn't putting it on heavy either - "medium wet" just like the doctor ordered. PPG's tech sheet for this stuff says "two medium wet coats" and man they ain't kidding.

Can't wait to see what the clear does.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job! :cheers


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

looks great, what brand paint did you go with


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's PPG DBC 9700, activated with their DX57 hardener, with Southern Polyurethanes slow reducer. When my supplier went to look up how to mix the color, it turned out that there's no mixing - it's just pure black base.

I just finished up the 2nd coat. I reviewed the tech sheet one more time and it says "2-3 coats or until hiding is achieved. Avoid thick films of DBC". I might go with one more depending on how this one looks after it flashes. I'm planning on 4 coats of clear. It's going to be a long night 

Bear

Addendum: putting on one more coat of base was definitely the right thing to do. It's really starting to get there.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Bear, those 4 coats clear are gonna make it deep and leave plenty of meat for wet sanding, after a week and a half i have to lean into it to get the clear to cut with 1500 and no worries about sanding through by hand. Looking forward to seeing it shine later today i know you had a smile on your face when you hit the sack.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice!...and the perfect color for a GTO ! :cheers Eric


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Hang in there, Bear,
It's going to be stunning when it's done!!
Can't wait to see the final pics, great work!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent work, Bear. Looks like you really did your prep and homework well. Straight as an arrow and mean as hell. Congrats!!! I can't get over the high quality body and paint work done by "amateurs" on this Forum. Really impressive.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

got pretty quiet after the clear went on.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

...........the sound of crickets chirping...............


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

kicking back on a bucket with a Bud watching paint dry?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, beer and drying paint, doesn't get much better. 
Bear isn't the quietest guy, hope he's OK, maybe too many fumes..
Long last night, church today, maybe doing the family thing.. NOT.. 
Can't wait to hear the excuses, lol.. Hope it went good and his computer just crashed.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's done. I didn't get to bed until almost 8 this morning, after finishing the last coat of clear and cleaning my gun, etc. I think I dozed off sometime during the night waiting for one of the coats to flash and lost an hour or so.

I now have a healthy appreciation for paint booths. It's got more trash in it than Lindsay Lohan's closet. 

I "worked" on a couple of the worst ones earlier with a razor blade and some 1000 grit though, and they cleaned right up so hopefully it'll all be ok.

All in all though, not too shabby for a first ever paint job done in a garage. It ought to perk right up once it's color-sanded and buffed. 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks great Bear....congratulations, 4 coats of clear should leave you plenty of meat to cut into, i finished cutting mine down to 2000 today and fixed the last few runs, then wheeled out the drivers side, after 2 weeks cure the clear is hard as a rock and takes a firm hand to get 1500 to start cutting....but the sanding and buffing made it a mile deep and made most of the debris nearly invisible....:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Are you sure you haven't done this before, Bear???!!! Looks better than some of the so-called "professionals" jobs. You give hope to all amatuers. Looks fantastic!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent. You will be able to get 90% of the trash out of the finish when you cut and buff. You did the hardest color an pulled it off....after doing all your own bodywork and prep. Not an easy accomplishment. Well one, Mister Four Sixty One!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys :cheers

Tell you though, right after it was done and you could see all the trash in it, Ol' Bear was more than just a little worried about what he had and how he was going to deal with it. Had I really put in all that time and effort just to screw it all up at the last possible moment?

After I got some sleep though (I was on this thing for like 28 hours straight) and now that some of the worst areas have been "tested" and dealt with successfully, I'm starting to get some confidence back that maybe I really have pulled it off. Bet on this: if I ever do another one I'm going to try REALLY HARD to find a booth to rent!!! :willy: 

I think I'm going to take advantage of what Instg8ter learned and go ahead and at least begin the color sanding right away before it has a chance to get too hard. The timing is good because I'm assigned to work from home all this week, so there's a couple extra hours I'll have each day to work on it that would normally just be lost to commuting between home and the office.

@68greengoat - No, this really is my first ever attempt on everything having to do with body work and paint. Mechanicals and engines I've been doing since before I was in high school, but this stuff has always been just one step removed from "black magic"  to me and it all scared me to death. For the longest time I was afraid to try it for fear I'd mess something up to the point where it couldn't be fixed and the whole car would be ruined. On this, I learned how to replace a complete quarter panel including the lead seam at the roof, made my own patch panels and mig welded them in, even a couple in the most "visible" parts of the hood between the rear of the scoops and the windshield. So when I say, "If I can do it, anyone can." there's some truth to it. arty:

I posted the same photos over on Kevin Tetz's Paintucation forum and he responded with what to me is very very high praise, coming from him,
"Rob, that's gonna look like a giant piece of obsidian once you put the rub on it!!!! Congratulations! The bodywork looks ver very straight" 
Talk about a grin... 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I meant Well _DONE_!! No coffee.........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I corrected a typo in a post I forgot to "post". Here it is again: Bear, excellent job. You did the hardest color over body work and prep that you did yourself. Not an easy job to do at_ all_. I think you'll find that about 90% of the trash in your paint will come out in the cut and buff, and that your finish will be superior to a "factory" job ca 1969. I'll say it again: Well Done, Mister Four-Sixty-One!!!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good idea to get your clutter razored down before it kicks hard. and i tried the filler trick on my runs as a few were 5" sags with a few drips thrown in and i was worried trying to run a blade across that length i would waver, it worked flawlessly. have one side buffed and it looks like lake water on a dead calm day and deep with all that clear on it. Everyone that sees the car can't believe its my first paint job, hell even i am amazed and i am a perfectionist and had to temper my expectations to my experience. Yes the booth was well worth the 200.00 and i would recommend finding one to rent to anyone taking on the job of doing their own car.....congratulations Bear, and when someone asks who did that sweet black paint job, take it in...., and say i did it in my garage


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks good. not long now.:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, last night I stayed up late (again) working on the trunk with 1000 grit. That's the area that seemed to be the worst, trash-wise. I'm not quite done with it yet, but have gotten far enough along that it appears that things are going to clean up ok. Perhaps by tonight I'll be able to work through the rest of the steps on that part and see what I wind up with. If it turns out good, then the rest of the car will too and I can relax a little. (yeah right)

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Bear, looks great! Awesome job for your 1st time shooting. I shoot in my garage and actually got it so it has less trash than some booths. You just have to make sure it's real clean and there's not too much air movement, and you don't slam doors or dislodge crap.
Remember all the long hours you've already put into the car, well, this is one more step that will take longer than you thought, but you have forever to finish this step. And you can always spray some more clear on it if it gets thin.. My body guys wet sand with a DA to cut the big trash off with 1500 grit. I think it's a different DA than normal, but could speed the process, then flat sand after that.:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

28 hours....Bear's arms are still too rubbery to type!:lol:....nice job Bear!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Bear, looks great! Awesome job for your 1st time shooting. I shoot in my garage and actually got it so it has less trash than some booths. You just have to make sure it's real clean and there's not too much air movement, and you don't slam doors or dislodge crap.


Really clean? :rofl: I did sweep and wet mop the floor really well, hours before I started, but I've got so much crap in my garage (tools, camping gear, parts, shelves full of stuff, even racks full of GTO guts hanging from the ceiling) - all of it with an ample supply of 2 years worth of sanding dust and grit from all the body work of course - that "really clean" is a near-impossibility. I did build some filtered fan-boxes that fit underneath the whole width of the garage door, but it didn't take long for the filters to get clogged with overspray. I'm not sure they were doing anything positive anyway.



> Remember all the long hours you've already put into the car, well, this is one more step that will take longer than you thought, but you have forever to finish this step. And you can always spray some more clear on it if it gets thin.. My body guys wet sand with a DA to cut the big trash off with 1500 grit. I think it's a different DA than normal, but could speed the process, then flat sand after that.:cheers


Yeah, after finishing the first cut of 1000 grit on the trunk lid last night to get all the trash dealt with (the trunk was the worst), I'm thinking some sort of air sander is definitely the way to go on the first pass at least. It was good for me to do that by hand because now I know what look/feel I'm trying to achieve with the first sanding and what it's going to take to get rid of the trash, but know that I know that I'm ready to start going faster.

Hey Instg8ter --- how are you doing yours? Are you using a machine (if so which one) or are you sanding it by hand?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably no longer pertinent, but when I cut and buffed the ragtop in '93, I used 800 grit, then 1000, then 1200, then 1500, then polishing comp0und, then swirl remover. I started with 1000 grit, but it was too slow. The 800 was much faster, but left sanding scratches that I removed with the progressively finer grits. I used a longboard and a short rubber block, and did it all wet and all by hand except the polish at the end. Took over 40 hours. Also, mine is single stage, no clear. And it's metallic. I was able to sand a bunch of runs and crap out of the paint and it came out looking great for what it is...and still does. I would be supercareful about powersanding your car, Bear. You are almost there! One panel at a time and it'll be done in another couple of weeks!!!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> Really clean? :rofl: I did sweep and wet mop the floor really well, hours before I started, but I've got so much crap in my garage (tools, camping gear, parts, shelves full of stuff, even racks full of GTO guts hanging from the ceiling) - all of it with an ample supply of 2 years worth of sanding dust and grit from all the body work of course - that "really clean" is a near-impossibility. I did build some filtered fan-boxes that fit underneath the whole width of the garage door, but it didn't take long for the filters to get clogged with overspray. I'm not sure they were doing anything positive anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt use a power tool to sand the clear. its easy to get a tiny rock under it and do serious damage because you cant hear it. doing it by hand you can instantly hear a rock and get rid of it before serious damage. i would suggest starting with 800 to speed things along.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey bear....yeah my shoulders are aching, i hand cut it down with 1500 wet then 2000 wet then 3M rubbing compound, then Mcguires ultimate compound just finished the buffing last night here she is after getting rinsed off with water and a bit of Dawn all in all have around30 hrs in sand and buff and the daughters helped out with the 2000 for a few, i would call it a 2 footer really have to look close to find the specks and the runs are unnoticeable now. Like free said i would stay away from a power sander, you can feel when you get a grnule under a soft pad, probably want to start with 800 or 1000 since its still soft and it will cut the crud faster...



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Starting with 800 is a good idea too. Thanks guys. 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, Inst, that came out GREAT!!! Unbelievable that it's a "home" paint job. I really like those wheels, too. Your car looks Bad A$$.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep you should have plenty of clear on it if you did 4 coats, i was leary of cutting through with metallic so i let it cure out and i had to lean into the 1500 to get it to start cutting, next time i will do it in a weeks window and start a bit coarser, i really had no more orange peel than the wifes new car. once it is buffed Bear the radiance will outshine any small imperfections.

Thanks GeeTee the paint is better than i was hoping for, and i am a perfectionist and had promised not to be to hard on myself if it did not come out well, but man it glows now with the buff. The wheels are billet specialties and have raised ribbing just like our consoles and my tailpiece trim so they fit well with the car










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bear,

Awesome job! The paint job/car look great. I'm looking forward to my first car paint job in the coming months and this has been helpful. Both you and Instig8ter have shown me it's possible to get awesome paint jobs on the first try, I've been kind of worried about mine...

Thor


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thor with your uncompromising attention to detail and prep you will do just fine...:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I went over it again tonight and dealt with the few runs I had. I used the single-edge razor blade trick and it worked just fine. 

There's a new Dynabrade sander on it's way that I'll put to good use when it arrives.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> I went over it again tonight and dealt with the few runs I had. I used the single-edge razor blade trick and it worked just fine.
> 
> There's a new Dynabrade sander on it's way that I'll put to good use when it arrives.
> 
> Bear


Yep, that's the one my buddy uses, but they do use it sparingly and are real carefull with it, and don't let me use it..:lol: My guy also uses a little soap in the water when he is wet sanding, says it makes it slicker and you can feel when the paint smooths out better..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> yep you should have plenty of clear on it if you did 4 coats, i was leary of cutting through with metallic so i let it cure out and i had to lean into the 1500 to get it to start cutting, next time i will do it in a weeks window and start a bit coarser, i really had no more orange peel than the wifes new car. once it is buffed Bear the radiance will outshine any small imperfections.
> 
> Thanks GeeTee the paint is better than i was hoping for, and i am a perfectionist and had promised not to be to hard on myself if it did not come out well, but man it glows now with the buff. The wheels are billet specialties and have raised ribbing just like our consoles and my tailpiece trim so they fit well with the car
> 
> ...


Billet Specialties has some nice stuff, I bought a serpentine belt drive from them, and plan on using thier wheels and steering wheel also....looking good fellas!! Eric:cheers:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That soap in the water trick is good to know.....makes sense, too. Just like shaving...much better with soap or creme than just plain water. I wonder if it would make wet sanding easier? I remember with plain water having the board kind of jam up when the paint got really smooth.....I'll be a drop or two of soap wouldn't hurt a bit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> That soap in the water trick is good to know.....makes sense, too. Just like shaving...much better with soap or creme than just plain water. I wonder if it would make wet sanding easier? I remember with plain water having the board kind of jam up when the paint got really smooth.....I'll be a drop or two of soap wouldn't hurt a bit.


Definitely a good idea, and recommended on all the Paintucation videos. It helps reduce surface tension, lubricates the paper, and helps float the spaul (Bear learned a new word - spaul :cool) up and away from the surface.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen the guys at the body shop I am using use soap when wet sanding. It makes the paper slide easier...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep a few drops of Dawn and you can feel it get smooth under the pad, paper cuts longer too, small squeegee to clean and blow dry if you see orange peel sand some more, repeat until your arm falls off your torso, then buff....what did we get ourselves into Bear....LOL


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

once you do a whole one you understand why it costs so much.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i will never gasp again at what a good paint job cost...:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> yep a few drops of Dawn and you can feel it get smooth under the pad, paper cuts longer too, small squeegee to clean and blow dry if you see orange peel sand some more, repeat until your arm falls off your torso, then buff....what did we get ourselves into Bear....LOL


:cheers No kidding! Man, there's a whole lot they didn't tell me when I signed up for this gig.... 



> once you do a whole one you understand why it costs so much.


:agree Now that there's some sage wisdom right there, yes it is uh huh yes in deedy-do ... 

It's like Kevin told me. When you pay someone to do this job and do it right, you're actually paying them to "care" as much about your car as you do. the more they care, the more it's going to cost.

I just spent several hours with a razor blade in my hands --- no, not contemplating anything drastic :willy:

...just going over the whole car and planing down every tiny bit of trash (some not so tiny) so that when my sander and other supplies arrive this weekend I'll be ready to do that job and shouldn't have much trouble getting the surface flat. I doubt very seriously I could afford to pay anyone to do what I've done already.

After having come this far, if I mess it up now I might just have to find another use for those razor blades.... :willy::rofl:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just remember Bear, diamonds are not radiant until they are cut and polished...your almost home and that sander will save you some back ache just be careful....see what your buds on the paint forum think is a good starting grit with it. i agree with your assesment and Tempest statement....no one will care about your baby as much as you...i walked around the car every night for 7 months marking problem spots, as i am sure you did....can't pay someone to do that.....it will look gorgeous in it's dress black....:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

just be careful you dont go anywhere near a sharp body line or an edge with that sander. i would run 3/4 inch tape along every edge and body line to make sure the sander does not touch it.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> :It's like Kevin told me. When you pay someone to do this job and do it right, you're actually paying them to "care" as much about your car as you do. the more they care, the more it's going to cost.
> 
> Bear


i think you are also paying for experience. painting is as much an art as science. its one of those things that you will get better at every time you attempt it. its hard to get past that learning curve if you are only doing one car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

> just be careful you dont go anywhere near a sharp body line or an edge with that sander. i would run 3/4 inch tape along every edge and body line to make sure the sander does not touch it.


Oh yes :agree I knew about doing that from Kevin's videos. Taping them off also helps to SEE them underneath the wet-sanding mess.



freethinker said:


> i think you are also paying for experience. painting is as much an art as science. its one of those things that you will get better at every time you attempt it. its hard to get past that learning curve if you are only doing one car.


That's the truth. I've learned so much in the past week that my brain is sore. One thing about paying someone for their experience though, is that to them it's usually "just another job" on "just another car" so naturally they're going to have not nearly as much emotionally invested in it as you do. I'm not saying that they're necessarily going to be careless and take shortcuts, after all if they do that consistently chances are they won't be employed or have business for long, but just because they have the experience doesn't necessarily mean everyone's going to get the benefit of it - every time.

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Paint being artistic is my problem, I do paint from a mechanics process, 1,2,3.. Analytical thought process, I can't see the forest for the trees.. I admire the true painters that have vision for the final product, I see blue..
Your's being black, if you really screw it up, you can repaint a panel, metallics you can't, because it's way harder to match the color/texture.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I looked at the bodywork as a mechanical process and at least 80% of the final quality of the paint, being in construction i related it to drywall work on a more microscopic level, even used my 12" dw knife to lay on swatches of poly spot filler for the skim coat. as for the paint i am an artist and used to run screen printing shops so i have a grasp on flow, crosslink, material prep and such and used to do some fine art airbrushing when i was younger (stick to mainly charcoal and watercolor when i dabble these days) painting of the Tempest is in my future plans. 
Bear, just remember this, we did not pay 6-8000 for our paint at least monetarily, in sweat and tears maybe, and like GeeTee said we are already heads above the original paint on these cars....when your launching that beast at WOT no one is gonna see that musquito leg that got stuck in your clear on the upper left corner of your hood especially when you get if buffed and the glare blinds them....:cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Instg8ter, you hit it on the head. We are our own worst critics. You will be the only one who notices the small flaws. I've seen some mediocre work, but not on this forum. The artist thing is interesting, as well. I myself am a poor water-color painter, a poor oil painter (I've tried) , but pretty fair at airburushing, with my specialty being pen and ink characatures and cartoon type stuff. I think having an artistic "eye" is a huge help, weather your getting a quarter panel straight, hanging a picture level, or framing a building. I know of two engineers (one literal rocket scientist) who need a level and a plump bob to get a fence post straight. As a mechinic and not a body man or painter, I agree about the "overlap" between mechanical and body type work. When I did my '67 in '93, I said I'd never paint another car again. Too much work. But, with the cost of a decent paint job and the sore shoulders long forgotten, when it's time to re-do the '65, you can bet I will!!! You guys are an inspiration.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Finshed out the trunk lid tonight. It was good to finally get to see if I could really do this. I think it's going to be ok


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

gorgeous...can't wait to see it in the light of day. Be carefull at the C-pillar with the buffer where it rolls down onto the quarter (ask me how i know)....:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> gorgeous...can't wait to see it in the light of day. Be carefull at the C-pillar with the buffer where it rolls down onto the quarter (ask me how i know)....:cheers


Ok I'll bite, how do you know? :lol: What happened?

Of course it's not "perfect", and of course I tried to take photos from the most flattering views, but it turned out ok I think. One encouraging thing is knowing now that the defects and problems I can see don't necessarily have to stay there. There should be enough clear on there that they can be sanded, buffed, and "worked on" some more.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

on the passenger side the wheel rotation pulls it down and on the 66' the transition curls out and up before it rolls down the quarter the wheel bit and burned just through the clear in two little spots in the valley. a little clear and wet sanding and it will be fine like you said.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Coming along very nice. Looks great Bear.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

*Got the hood and tops of fenders done today...*

Spent lots of quality 1 on 1 time with Mr. Sander and Mr. Buffer today. We're becoming somewhat friendly it seems. :cheers

I look at how the hood came out, and it's very difficulte to believe this is something I did.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I know that feeling Bear....OUTSTANDING!!! how do you like that sander? Bet it saved the old shoulders. What did you cut and polish with? arty:arty:arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you hand sand or just machine sand then buff? Looks great! Hot Rod mag just had an article about sand/buff and saying about how flourescent lights look in the paint, if they are clean looking or jagged if it wasn't sanded enough. Your lights look clean, great job!
My car has compound that I can't get out in the door jams, tape up the seams to keep the compound out where possible..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

once that stuff dries good on the hinges and things it almost impossible to get out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. :cheers

I machine-sanded everywhere I could (Dynabrade 6" 3/32" orbit), hand sanded everywhere else. I'm using Mequiar's discs (1500 disc, 1500 foam finishing pad, 3000 finishing pad) all with a Meguiar's foam interface pad. I've got 3m paper (1000, 1500, 2000) for hand sanding. I'm using a Makita 9227c polisher with Meguiar's M105 cut, M205 polish, and #3 Machine Glaze compounds paired with Meguiar's W7000 (cut), W8000 (polish), and W9000 (finish) foam pads.

Working on the hood last night, I thought I was done and went out to take some photos. What's this? Pigtail????!!! :willy: After calming down a little I marked the boundaries of it with tape, hand sanded it out with a progression of 1000 up to 3000 paper, then buffed it out again. Gone baby gone.

No big deal for those of you who've done this before, but for me - someone who's spent a lot of time thinking that anything having to do with body/paint work was akin to black voodoo - learning that _mistakes can actually be fixed_ was a mind-blowing and liberating revelation...

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

SOOOO smokin' hot. :cool

Damn. Really lookin good. Coupled with the thump that motor puts out, your car is gonna be plain evil.

Nothing like the satisfaction of doing it yourself. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW. From here, it looks waaay better than a "factory" paint job. Black does not lie, and is heartless and cruel. You pulled it off...even around the hood scoops!!!! What a way to kick off summer. Congrats!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Got the roof done last night. What's left to do are both sides: fenders, doors, quarters. I probably won't get to them before I leave though. Early Wednesday morning I'm leaving for a 2-week back packing trek in northeastern New Mexico --- Philmont, for those of you who are familiar with scouting. This will be my 5th trip there, this time with my younger son going along as one of the adult advisors. Going to be a good time.

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn you for going black and taunting me some more! Lol. Looks amazing man.. May let you practice your skills with my car when youre done!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Got the roof done last night. What's left to do are both sides: fenders, doors, quarters. I probably won't get to them before I leave though. Early Wednesday morning I'm leaving for a 2-week back packing trek in northeastern New Mexico --- Philmont, for those of you who are familiar with scouting. This will be my 5th trip there, this time with my younger son going along as one of the adult advisors. Going to be a good time.
> 
> Bear


Hope your trip involves going up a mountain where it isn't 110 degrees and desert. Get a pic of a Oryx if you can, riding it would be a plus! Have a great trek and good luck. I just googled it, and found this, guess the Oryx are only on the missile range, that's where I saw them, cool.. Size of a horse with huge straight horns.
Small populations of several oryx species, such as the Scimitar Oryx, exist in Texas and New Mexico (USA) in wild game ranches. Gemsboks were released at the White Sands Missile Range and have become an invasive species of concern at the adjacent White Sands National Monument.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Hope your trip involves going up a mountain where it isn't 110 degrees and desert. Get a pic of a Oryx if you can, riding it would be a plus! Have a great trek and good luck. I just googled it, and found this, guess the Oryx are only on the missile range, that's where I saw them, cool.. Size of a horse with huge straight horns.
> Small populations of several oryx species, such as the Scimitar Oryx, exist in Texas and New Mexico (USA) in wild game ranches. Gemsboks were released at the White Sands Missile Range and have become an invasive species of concern at the adjacent White Sands National Monument.


Definitely. We'll be at or above 7000 feet elevation the whole time we're there --- up as high as 12, 500 sometimes.. :cheers

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

You have guts for doing black on your first one. It looks great, your panel gaps are nice and even, the body work looks pretty good, and the paint is very nice. It came out much better than my first try which was solid red no metallic base clear. I had LOTS of peel and it took me months to sand that thing flat, found color in the process, even primer in a couple places. I wore myself and my kids out wet sanding this thing, it took me weeks to make it look this good, one panel at a time. Big thing I learned from that one is dont shoot when it is cold. Wet sanding takes it out of you, and you are right about how much all the time we have spent would cost.

This was my first car, both first one I bought when I was 13 way back in 82, and the first one I rebuilt and painted. I still dont have it running, but its getting there slowly. I have more of a fondness for Pontiacs and I need to get Dave's car done. I learned so much with this old Cougar, both mechanical and body work, and even some 'relationship' stuff way back. I still dont have the guts to try black.


















This is how I want it to look when its done, but with bumpers.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Almost there --- I finished buffing the driver's side today. All that's left is to wet sand and buff out the passenger side, valance, and front bumper and this particular job will be done. So far, I'm really happy with the results.

Every panel I work, I learn a little more - like what will buff out with the aggressive compound and what will need another touch with the sander. By the time I get it done, maybe I'll know enough to do one 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that cars so black the tires look white........love it Bear, cannot wait to see her trimmed out


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW....WOW WOW WOW ....and one more time WOW. :willy:
When someone is working on the same car you are it really hits home. That is pure seks, I am normally not a huge fan of black cars but on this body style, the curves are just so .... wow. It really works well. It looks *GREAT *Bear. I am so very jealous of you right now and I am so looking forward to getting that far on mine. That is a spectacular paint job and it gives me hope mine will turn out ok too.

:cheers

Can't wait for updates.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree looks awesome!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Man that looks evil! I can't wait till mine is painted....:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

MAN that looks good. It's obvious how straight the body is....gloss black tells no lies. Much nicer than a factory finish, and you did it yourself, on the first try. No small feat. Congratulations on what is shaping up to be a super clean and very mean '69!!!
Jeff


----------

